# If you look VERY carefully......



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank goodness for Equafleeces! Meadow demonstrating just how effective they are after a walk this afternoon


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh my goodness, that is dark mud!! I haven't invested in one yet but as Dudley often has the full body mud bath perhaps I should consider.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh Von I really had to look, it was difficult to spot lol, imagine them both covered xx


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Gosh Von I really had to look, it was difficult to spot lol, imagine them both covered xx


Yes, you have to look really hard, don't you! Jenna was just as bad, but it didn't show so much as she is so dark. The bath water was lovely


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

What a brilliant advertisment both for how much fun your walks must be and for the equafleece!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I have bought one yet either...am waiting for Max to be fully grown, however looking at those pictures I might just change my mind! She looks like she is wearing boots!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Von said:


> Yes, you have to look really hard, don't you! Jenna was just as bad, but it didn't show so much as she is so dark. The bath water was lovely


You didn't jump in after then :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> You didn't jump in after then :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Not without my wellies and a wetsuit on!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Haha great!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Von said:


> Not without my wellies and a wetsuit on!


Can't wait for those photos hoto:hoto:hoto:hoto:


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah Ha ha... Very good 

Think we need to invest in one..


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh Karen, you have made me laugh!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Mairi, I think Molly and Meadow are two of a kind! It's very clever of Molly to manage the effect WITHOUT the Equafleece


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Von said:


> Mairi, I think Molly and Meadow are two of a kind! It's very clever of Molly to manage the effect WITHOUT the Equafleece


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

Oh yes... She has it well mastered 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Ah Ha ha... Very good
> 
> Think we need to invest in one..


Oh wow! I'm glad Lola is choccy!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Von said:


> Thank goodness for Equafleeces! Meadow demonstrating just how effective they are after a walk this afternoon


Hehe.. Two tone look!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

That is exactly how Lola looks most days although I am loving the hard frost just now which keeps her nice and clean! Meadow and Lola really do look alike, it would be funny to see them together!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

No wonder my hubbie says the floors are ' gritty" now I know why xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Von I love it and I feel the same way. Poor molly is so dirty because she sent her's to Jake. Jake (well I) love it so much I bought another one. They really can't be matched by anything I have been able to get over here anyway.

Mairi if you had every breed Molly I would have forgone my love of reds and flown over there to get a pup. I absolutely think she is one of the cutest dogs I have ever seen. :love-eyes:


----------

